# embroidery machine grease



## customemb (Nov 10, 2009)

Where can I find a good grease for my commercial machine,,,,,, Thanks guys


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Just go to lowes or home depot get a small tube of marine or water proof grease the grease will be white in color


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

What are you trying to lubricate? Different components of the machine take different lubricants.


----------



## KERRMINATOR (Jul 21, 2009)

We have three different lubricants that we use. We use one for plastic on plastic and metal on plastic lubrication points, another for metal on metal lubrications points and then machine oil for other areas. We get it from, I believe Melco Mart, though I think it's changed to Madeira Mart.


----------



## sds357 (Jan 4, 2007)

does your embroidery machine manual spec grease for lube? All the machines I've ran in the past used light mineral type oil for lube. I just recently took a barudan machine apart to clean off grease some one used at a local emb co. It ended up making the machine not run very freely and it caused lots of stitching problems.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

My Barudan Elite Pro uses:

Machine oil for some parts (light mineral oil)
Bearing Oil for others (thicker than macine oil),
White Lithium Spray Grease for some and
Wheel bearing greasefor the gears

Dave


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

myfinishingtouch said:


> My Barudan Elite Pro uses:
> 
> Machine oil for some parts (light mineral oil)
> Bearing Oil for others (thicker than macine oil),
> ...


Yep, yep, yep, and yep. And I get all mine from local auto parts store.


----------



## KERRMINATOR (Jul 21, 2009)

Our on-screen, machine manual takes us step-by-step of what grease and/or oil to use and where to put it. The grease and oil that we have now came with the machine, but when we need more we'll just order it from, I believe, Madeira Mart.


----------

